# Teichmönch abdichten



## Sylvia54 (16. September 2014)

Servus,

ich habe eine Frage an Euch.
Wir haben einen kleinen Fischteich gepachtet, dessen Mönch
beschädigt ist. Seit ca. 10 Jahren ist an diesem Teich nichts mehr gemacht worden. 
Das Weiherchen ist ca. 30 x 30 m groß und durchschnittlich
1,50m tief, am Mönch ca. 2,50 m tief.
Der Weiher ist voller Kröten, Frösche und Molche, viel Schlamm, viele Pflanzen.
Wir wollen nun zuerst den Mönch abdichten, an dessen 
Seitenwänden tiefe Fugen das Wasser durchlassen.
Wie können wir das durchführen, ohne die Natur unnötig zu
belasten?

Auf Eure Vorschläge bin ich sehr gespannt.
Vielen Dank im voraus,

Sylvia.


----------



## Kotzi (16. September 2014)

*AW: Teichmönch abdichten*

Lehm oder passende Brettchen einsetzen.


----------



## Sylvia54 (16. September 2014)

*AW: Teichmönch abdichten*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Lehm oder passende Brettchen einsetzen.



An den Brettchen liegt es nicht. Der Mönch ist an den Betonteilen seitlich beschädigt. Risse und kleinere Löcher im
 Beton.

 Sylvia.


----------



## Ossipeter (16. September 2014)

*AW: Teichmönch abdichten*

Kannst du mal ein Foto reinstellen?


----------



## chef (16. September 2014)

*AW: Teichmönch abdichten*

Unten im Mönch, ins Ablaufrohr ne passende Muffe für ein KG oder HT Rohr ( id Regel passen 150 oder 200er) einbetonieren, dann 90 Grad Bogen drauf und  2 x 1m Stück + 0,5m Stück und gut is. Dann is egal, ob die Wände vom Mönch undicht sin oder nicht! 
Kostenpunkt unter 30 Euro ;-)


----------



## GandRalf (16. September 2014)

*AW: Teichmönch abdichten*

Es liest sich sio, als ob man sich scheut das Wasser aus dem Teich zu lassen.
Für eine Reparatur im Wasser gibt es Spezialzement, der auch unter Wasser aushärtet.

http://www.heidelbergcement.com/de/de/country/beton_moertel/markenbetone/unterwasserbeton.htm

zum Beispiel.


----------



## Syntac (16. September 2014)

*AW: Teichmönch abdichten*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Kannst du mal ein Foto reinstellen?



bin ich auch dafür!

...vielleicht auch noch eines vom Mönch |rolleyes


----------



## Ossipeter (16. September 2014)

*AW: Teichmönch abdichten*

Du schon wieder#6


----------



## F@b (16. September 2014)

*AW: Teichmönch abdichten*

Mit Unterwasserbeton bissl kitten, da kommst net weit. Wenn da wirklich große lange Risse und Löcher in deinem Betonmönch sind muss das verpresst oder mit nem Unterwasser-Schaum o.ä. verschlossen werden, alles andere wird nicht funktionieren dann besser ablassen und sanieren. Setz dich mal mit der Fa. Köster Abdichtungssysteme in Verbindung die können dir vl. was empfehlen.


----------



## Sylvia54 (18. September 2014)

*AW: Teichmönch abdichten*

Vielen Dank an alle.
 Chef, Dein Vorschlag mit den Rohren wurde bereits von dem
 Vorpächter ausgeführt. Das Rohr ist offensichtlich auch undicht. Bevor wir nun große Erdarbeiten ausführen, versuchen wir nun den Mönch selbst abzudichten.

 Ossipeter, 
 leider können wir keine Fotos einstellen, wir sind richtige
 Deppen und besitzen keine Kamera oder Smartphone.

 Mit der Firma Köster Bauchemie habe ich mich in Verbindung 
 gesetzt und Dichtungsmasse und Blitzpulver bestellt. 

 Der Mönch läuft über einen Graben hinter dem Teich ab,
 der Graben mündet in einen Bach.  Nochmals Danke an alle.


----------



## Sylvia54 (18. September 2014)

*AW: Teichmönch abdichten*

Wir haben im Herbst vorigen Jahres das Wasser abgelassen um den Mönch zu reparieren. Ersichtlich war, dass am Boden des Mönchs seitlich Wasser eintritt. Das haben wir mit Brunnenschaum abgedichtet und bis jetzt hält das. Erst später, im Frühjahr, als der Weiher zu drei Vierteln voll war, haben wir bemerkt, dass weiter oben an den Seitenteilen wieder Wasser durchdringt. Die Stärke des Zulaufs und der Wasserverlust halten sich die Waage. Nun hatten sich Frösche, Kröten und Molche in Massen eingefunden um abzulaichen. Um die Tiere nicht zu stören, haben wir nichts mehr unternommen. Jetzt im Herbst müssen wir den Mönch
 endlich dicht kriegen.
 Hinter dem Teich verläuft ein Graben, der in einen Bach mündet. Das Ablaufrohr des Mönchs befindet sich im Graben.
 Wir haben einen Bogen auf das Rohr gesteckt und senkrecht
 da hinein ein weiteres Rohr, damit sich der Wasserstand im 
 Teich nicht weiter verringert. Abenteuerliche Konstruktion,
 sieht nicht schön aus, ist nicht fachgerecht und muss endlich 
 weg.  
 Sylvia.


----------



## chef (18. September 2014)

*AW: Teichmönch abdichten*



Sylvia54 schrieb:


> Das Ablaufrohr des Mönchs befindet sich im Graben.
> Wir haben einen Bogen auf das Rohr gesteckt und senkrecht
> da hinein ein weiteres Rohr, damit sich der Wasserstand im
> Teich nicht weiter verringert.
> Sylvia.


 Steck das ganze im Mönch ans Ablaufrohr, Bretter davor, fertig!


----------



## Sylvia54 (18. September 2014)

*AW: Teichmönch abdichten*

Chef, danke für Deine schnelle Antwort.
Wahrscheinlich bin ich zu doof, um zu begreifen was Du meinst. Es handelt sich um einen alten Mönch mit nur einer
einzigen Bretterreihe. Funktioniert wie ein einfacher Überlauf.
Nun kommt das Wasser hinter den Brettern seitlich durch die
Risse in den Mönch hinein und fliest durch den Ablauf weg.
Wenn wir das Rohr verbrettern, haben wir keinen Überlauf.
Unserer Ansicht nach können wir nur die seitlichen Risse
verschließen, damit das Wasser über die Bretter laufen muss
und dann hinten übers Rohr abläuft.   
Momentan läuft nichts über die Brettchen, das Wasser steht 
 bis ca. 2 cm unterhalb der Bretter. Das zulaufende Wasser
 fliest sofort hinter den Brettchen weg. 
Sylvia.


----------



## Ossipeter (18. September 2014)

*AW: Teichmönch abdichten*

hast du einen waagrechten Ablauf aus dem Mönch oder ein Loch nach unten im Boden des Mönches? Welchen Durchmesser hat dieses Loch? In diesen Ablauf kann man evtl. ein KG-Rohr mit 90° Bogen und darauf Meter/Halbmeterstücke setzen, oder gleich, wenn im Boden des Mönches der Ablauf ist, in dieses die Meter- oder 1/2 Meter Stücke je nach Bedarf. Achtung - bitte die Dichtungsgummis herausnehmen, sonst bekommst du die Rohre nicht mehr auseinander!!!


----------

